# Post your pictures of your JD & EBJD



## ClearMud (Nov 6, 2010)

Well I decided that I wanted to see your EB(JD) and to show you mine  :fish:


----------



## mlancaster (Jul 24, 2009)

Hi *ClearMud*,

Here is a headshot of my EBJD. He is 8" measured w/ tail; his tail is abnormally long. I would say his body is only about 5"-6". The paired pectoral fins are a bit deformed. Although he is an aggressive eater, he has trouble defending himself from other CA/SA cichlids.










Thanks,
Matt


----------



## ClearMud (Nov 6, 2010)

Thanks for that picture mlancaster

Here is My JD hes probably 2 3/4 inches long I'm going to get him a female EBJD.


----------



## ClearMud (Nov 6, 2010)

OK right after that Picture I fed Him and I put the food in and The food got stuck so i moved it with my finger and he bit me. (he doesn't like his picture taken)


----------



## ebjdftw (Aug 24, 2010)

I have a few threads in the photography forum but I'm on my phone so I can't link them. Also posted a video of my ebjd tank, feel free to check out and comment =)


----------



## jeaninel (Nov 1, 2009)

Well, not an EBJD but here's my female. I need to take an updated pic. This one was taken almost two months ago.









Matt, nice headshot of your EBJD. Do you have a full body shot?


----------



## widdaldemma (Oct 29, 2010)

MY EBJD ABOUT 5 INCH LONG
[/img]]









:thumb: :thumb: :thumb: :thumb: :thumb:


----------



## justin3p0 (Apr 5, 2010)

female about 4.5 inches


----------



## Riceburner (Sep 3, 2008)

a few ...


----------



## ClearMud (Nov 6, 2010)

jeaninel That is a nice JD it probly looks better now.


----------



## ClearMud (Nov 6, 2010)

widdaldemma that EBJD is awesome I like the ones with out the gold. :thumb:


----------



## ClearMud (Nov 6, 2010)

justin3p0 That Female is Beautiful How did you get her so BRIGHT blue   :fish:


----------



## ClearMud (Nov 6, 2010)

Riceburner Those are beautiful how many are there 3 or 4.


----------



## ClearMud (Nov 6, 2010)

mlancaster yea You should do a full body shot so we can see its long fin


----------



## albin00scar21 (Dec 22, 2010)

i have a jd... pretty small he is about 3 in should i put a little pot in there? idk looks like everyone has a pot in their tank.

how fast do they grow .5" a month :fish:


----------



## djoneser (Mar 20, 2008)

Largest EBJD and clowns








The girl in view also:


----------



## ClearMud (Nov 6, 2010)

albin00scar21 Mine was 1 in when i got it now 2 month later it is 2.75 in so a little more than .5. I put a pot in because i saw a lot of them well i was researching them It is a good cave and a place for baby's. :thumb:


----------



## ClearMud (Nov 6, 2010)

djoneser those must be huge clowns how big and those are wonderful EBJD but there baby's will be weak none will survive.  :?


----------



## justin3p0 (Apr 5, 2010)

*ClearMud*
i feed her different foods at night each night- peas, blood worm, frozen shrimp, and carrots cooked to soften and in the morning give her hikari gold

shes one the most colorful females iv ever seen and to think people say female dempseys arnt colorful haha FTL!

im planning on mating her with a electric blue dempsey bc i think she will make some stunning babies


----------



## jason_nj (Feb 24, 2010)

albin00scar21 said:


> i have a jd... pretty small he is about 3 in should i put a little pot in there? idk looks like everyone has a pot in their tank.
> 
> Pots are cheap caves that the JDs can spawn in. I have them in most of my tanks.


----------



## ebjdftw (Aug 24, 2010)

justin3p0 said:


> shes one the most colorful females iv ever seen and to think people say female dempseys arnt colorful haha FTL!


yeah i have some JDs growing out in a 55 gallon and i can tell one is a female and she is outshining my biggest male, great colors on her! can't wait for her to get bigger. I'm hoping the biggest JD and her are the ones that pair up, would have some fantastic fry.


----------



## ClearMud (Nov 6, 2010)

Yea the girls can be better than males :thumb:


----------



## ClearMud (Nov 6, 2010)

So for Christmas I got a 60 gallon with a leak it is on the way for fish Got to re seal the hole front side.   now i have room for my fish. :thumb:


----------



## ClearMud (Nov 6, 2010)

Cut that last one  I made a post for it cross that out and on with the JD and EBJD pics.   :lol:


----------



## bluenautilus2 (Sep 29, 2010)

http://www.2fishes.net/pics/mobys_house.JPG

http://www.2fishes.net/pics/moby_backwards.JPG

It's true that EBJD's are much less aggressive and are prone to frequent infections.


----------



## ClearMud (Nov 6, 2010)

bluenautilus2 yea i like your picture it shows that some hate cameras and they hat bright lights.


----------



## ClearMud (Nov 6, 2010)

Hey I have a question do any of you have a gold jack because pictures of those are OK too they look kind of how should i put this dumb, but they look really cool so if you have any pics feel free to post.  

It is kind of getting slow and I want to complement more peoples fish.  :zz: :zz:


----------



## EricaD (Nov 8, 2010)

Here's my EBJD! He's just a baby still, well over 3 inches though (was under 2" when I got him). He's a character


----------



## ClearMud (Nov 6, 2010)

EricaD that is a huge little guy, but i think that it's a she because the tail is rounded and i have done a lot of research and that is a beautiful female EBJD.
I wish i had your beautiful little EBJD. :thumb:


----------



## EricaD (Nov 8, 2010)

Oh ClearMud, you think so? That would be great, because our 5 year old named the fish APRIL!

I'm now at the point of deciding whether to move April to our new 120 gallon (still empty, need to get it set up and cycled) and adding a baby oscar and some other non-cichlid tank mates (SD's and clown loaches are my fave). Alternately, she can keep the 46 gallon all to herself. Or maybe I can even add one each of a male and female regular JD and hope she pairs up (one each just in case April is a boy), keep the pair in the 46 and move the 3rd wheel JD into the 120 to room with the oscar. Decisions!

Hmmmmm...


----------



## ClearMud (Nov 6, 2010)

it is a female defiantly :thumb: and the tank might be a little to small.

time to go back to pictures :fish: :dancing:


----------



## stormer0719 (Jan 7, 2010)

i have had lots of dempseys. i got some great shots of them Just starting to fight about a week after the babies are hatched and roaming......... i couldn't find those so i guess everyone will just have to be happy with these....not as great photos :roll:


----------



## ClearMud (Nov 6, 2010)

beautiful fish and do they love the bubbles because mine is attacking them and spiting them out it is fun to watch and why is your water so low and those baby's are getting big. :thumb:


----------



## stormer0719 (Jan 7, 2010)

water was low cuz there were over 150 of them and they would all freak out at the top when i put food in. I didn't want any jumping out


----------



## pgreptom (Dec 5, 2009)

This is one of my baby jacks.. picture is too large to not link to.

https://s-hphotos-snc6.fbcdn.net/175275_10150422681420265_538435264_16984998_4286266_o.jpg


----------



## wlyons9856 (Sep 16, 2010)

With friends









Solo









Naptime









During feeding









Posed for me :lol:


----------



## ClearMud (Nov 6, 2010)

wlyons9856 that is a pretty little guy how big is he he still has baby features. other wise it is a little cutie. :fish:


----------



## ClearMud (Nov 6, 2010)

pgreptom sorry i didn't see yours but that little guy looks just like mine did. :thumb:


----------



## wlyons9856 (Sep 16, 2010)

Have had him for 4 months. He's no more than 4". Probably 3.5"-3.75"


----------



## CentralCichlid75 (Jan 27, 2011)

My 7 month old EBJD 4-5in in length.








(alt+p)


----------



## pgreptom (Dec 5, 2009)

ClearMud said:


> pgreptom sorry i didn't see yours but that little guy looks just like mine did. :thumb:


He is a little guy. I have 2 EBJD's I'm raising in a 10 gallon tank in the living room that will go in the 90 gallon soon enough. My JD is growing at a pretty rapid pace right now. Can't wait until full grown.


----------



## pgreptom (Dec 5, 2009)

CentralCichlid75 said:


> My 7 month old EBJD 4-5in in length.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I look at my 2 baby EBJD's and catch myself thinking "...any day now guys, any day i'mma come home and you guys will be 4 inches"

Never happens... I tend to keep forgetting how small they actually were when I got them. They are no bigger than an inch, if not less.


----------



## CentralCichlid75 (Jan 27, 2011)

pgreptom said:


> CentralCichlid75 said:
> 
> 
> > My 7 month old EBJD 4-5in in length.
> ...


haha, I know the feeling! EBJD don't seem grow as quickly as we'd like most of the time!
I just recently put mine into a 75 gallon and have noticed steady growth. I am anxious to see how big my EBJD will get!


----------



## yuanyelss (Jan 20, 2011)

Pretty small he is about 3 in should i put a little pot in there? idk looks like everyone has a pot in their tank. :fish: :fish: :fish: :fish: :fish: :fish:


----------



## jason_nj (Feb 24, 2010)

yuanyelss said:


> Pretty small he is about 3 in should i put a little pot in there? idk looks like everyone has a pot in their tank. :fish: :fish: :fish: :fish: :fish: :fish:


Pots are great way to have inexpensive caves and spawning areas for cichlids but its really personal preference. I have them in most of my tanks but some people who prefer a more natural look will probably hate them


----------



## c333davis (Apr 2, 2010)

Cool to see everyone's Dempseys!

Here are links to photos of mine:

Little Girl Dempsey

Mated Pair

Female with Eggs


----------



## ClearMud (Nov 6, 2010)

CentralCichlid75 That EBJD looks just like mine But mine is only 2 1/2 inch and is currently with my 3 7/8 inch jack. and pots are great caves but max it so you can see in from an angle or the fish won't stay.


----------



## ClearMud (Nov 6, 2010)

c333davis how big are those fish they look huge nice fish very nice fish.


----------



## c333davis (Apr 2, 2010)

ClearMud, the mated pair look to be over 6" each, and the little girl Dempsey looks to be over 4".


----------



## Riceburner (Sep 3, 2008)

a few recent ones.

Newest fave of Jack









Gene


----------



## ClearMud (Nov 6, 2010)

Riceburner That first one is a realy nice looking Jack and that secound is a beutiful female blue gene.   :fish:


----------



## justin3p0 (Apr 5, 2010)

how do u tell the JD is a blue gene???


----------



## cichlid_kid96 (Nov 22, 2010)

justin3p0 said:


> how do u tell the JD is a blue gene???


there is know way to tell if they are blue gene. but i forget how they are bred i think it is when a ebjd and a regular jd breed. when u breed them 100% of the offspring will be blue gene


----------



## wlyons9856 (Sep 16, 2010)

Correct, a regular JD bred with an EBJD will result in 100% Blue gene Jacks. You then bred your blue gene jacks to try and get electric blue babies.


----------



## Riceburner (Sep 3, 2008)

correct about getting blue genes. Mine isn't a blue gene...it's just her name.


----------



## ClearMud (Nov 6, 2010)

Oh, that's just what i guessed I was going to put "I guess" in the sentence but i thought that it would look like I wasn't very smart. now back to awesome fish.


----------



## jeaninel (Nov 1, 2009)

Thought I would kind of resurrect this thread and post an updated pic of my female JD. She's grown quite a bit!


----------



## jason_nj (Feb 24, 2010)

My best looking BGJD


----------



## ClearMud (Nov 6, 2010)

jeaninel How did you make your JD so red, or is it just the picture.


----------



## ClearMud (Nov 6, 2010)

jason_nj those are some cool fish.


----------



## jeaninel (Nov 1, 2009)

ClearMud said:


> jeaninel How did you make your JD so red, or is it just the picture.


She does have a real orangey hue to her. The camera really did bring out her color. Maybe a combo of genes and her diet? There's some shots of her in this video although she is much prettier in person.
http://s461.photobucket.com/albums/qq33 ... DV0258.mp4


----------



## stormer0719 (Jan 7, 2010)




----------



## mlancaster (Jul 24, 2009)

Hi *stormer0719*,

You have a great looking JD. How old/big is he? Thank you for sharing.

Thanks,
Matt


----------



## lil_gold_ram (Mar 1, 2011)

OK this was the best I could do, he wouldn't stay still, he's still a baby, a little over an inch and growing fast....


----------



## stormer0719 (Jan 7, 2010)

mlancaster said:


> Hi *stormer0719*,
> 
> You have a great looking JD. How old/big is he? Thank you for sharing.
> 
> ...


I think he is cute my self. he's got some chuby little cheeks.

He's about 2 years old? maybe a year and a half. I even trained him to be nice some how


----------



## ClearMud (Nov 6, 2010)

lil_gold_ram that is a cute little EBJD.  
P.S. I like your gold balloon ram.


----------



## Flippercon (Mar 5, 2011)

I have a few of these guys but pictures are everywhere. Don't mind the dates. The camera rest itself when the battery dies.


----------



## lil_gold_ram (Mar 1, 2011)

ClearMud said:


> lil_gold_ram that is a cute little EBJD.
> P.S. I like your gold balloon ram.


Thank you  unfortunately my little gold ram in my avatar went to fishy heaven, he was my favorite fish, something went through my tank and I lost 3 of my rams....I have 2 more just like the one in the pic except they are electric blue that are doing fine. And my ebjd has quite a funny personality, everyone loves watching him, I'd say he's smarter than my dog lol.


----------



## jegrego1 (Jan 24, 2011)

Male JD "Jack"








Female JD "Jill"


----------

